# I can't believe he pissed on a girl and she went snitchin.



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;_Ch4dKpBJmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ch4dKpBJmU[/video]

These Videos are epic. It's like an hour all the way through.

Who thinks if that girl let him pee on her, it was her fault?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

wtf was that that 9 minutes 46 seconds of my life im never getting back , fuck. shit sucked me in i was kinda waiting for someone to literately piss on the women lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh. Lol, I just meant R. Kelly pissed on a bitch a while back.

It does suck you in though right.
I've watched the whole thing. It was like a hour long. It gets crazy.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 19, 2011)

Not only is that right fucked, the girl was also underage.


[video=youtube;hZN565uhnGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZN565uhnGc[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

I love that Chapelle's show.

I'm going to post the rest of trapped in the closet in case anyone wants to watch the whole thing.

Feel free to post any funny or relevant comments about it. Or R. Kelly in general.

[video=youtube;SxbUL2ZYtRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxbUL2ZYtRM&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;K3MBmAtM1Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3MBmAtM1Ic&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;W_i5fu-ajhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_i5fu-ajhA&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;RNeITqRV3VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNeITqRV3VQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;jsy5R3HF7QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsy5R3HF7QQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Xrju0B86i7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrju0B86i7c&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

It gets crazy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;4SlQtE_j5GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SlQtE_j5GA[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;1oDqNgjDsuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDqNgjDsuE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;L_ommNpN9Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_ommNpN9Cs[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;DSUAMvTYyY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSUAMvTYyY0[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;VyBEAX_Zmlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyBEAX_Zmlo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;vhYITwBKqOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhYITwBKqOE&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;nww2ON8DNqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nww2ON8DNqo[/video]

This one's got a bad ass like...duet?


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;5qtKig5I7x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qtKig5I7x0&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;FgLkrkLR8Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgLkrkLR8Go&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;nakLLZW3J9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nakLLZW3J9A&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;dHPDjG-iETE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHPDjG-iETE&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;QFqA2cT-vSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFqA2cT-vSQ&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;GzRBrZNqyPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzRBrZNqyPs&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;l-ucf81MF8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ucf81MF8Y&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

And THIS is where R. Kelly has left us for years.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 19, 2011)

BRO! That was like 8 years ago where you been.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

That's what I'm saying. It's been "supposed to be released" forever. IT NEEDS TO FINISH.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

This past June 23-37 was supposed to come out.


----------



## ...... (Sep 19, 2011)

trapped in the closets some of the funniest/craziest shit put in a muic video,midgets fuckin hs wife lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;iyucdj_ttfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyucdj_ttfU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 20, 2011)

Right. These videos are crazy. And once you start watching you can't stop. Almost guaranteed to suck you in.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

R. Kelly, is crazy. In the best possible worst way.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Beansly (Nov 26, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;_Ch4dKpBJmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ch4dKpBJmU[/video]
> 
> These Videos are epic. It's like an hour all the way through.
> 
> Who thinks if that girl let him pee on her, it was her fault?


This shit was so funny when it came out.... Me and my friends had running joke about how we'd make millions by inventing a new genre of music called hip-hoprah where we'd ge povarotti or bochelli to do all the most popular rap songs at the time. Mostly cause it just sounded funny to hear me us singing the worst rap, in a operatic tone.......I'm a dork.....lol

Turns out that when asked, R Kelly described it 'trapped in the closet' as a hip hopera so I guess RKelly's a dork too. Either that or he takes himself WAY too seriously. 
Say what you will, RK made some good jams!
[video=youtube;83j4ICes2i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83j4ICes2i4[/video]

Everytime this song comes on and I'm riding with some girls in the car, they all go fucking crazy when he says "My mind's telling me nooooooooo" It's like 'AWWWWWWWWWWWW hellz NAW!!! _THAT"S _my song!!' lol


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;SHnTocdD7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHnTocdD7sk&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL

 

Weird Al was the SHIT in 3rd grade


----------



## Beansly (Nov 28, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Al was the SHIT in 3rd grade


Forgets the onions ... Classic.
Whatchu talking bout cWillis? Weird Al is cooler than the other side of the pillow... shi-- 
Check out "alternative polka". He does a bunch of 'alternative' (as it used to be called) music from 90's lol. He does "Loser" by Beck "Sex Type Thing" by Stone Temple Pilots "All I Wanna Do" by Sheryl Crow "Closer" by Nine Inch Nails "Bang and Blame" by R.E.M. "You Oughta Know" by Alanis Morissette "Bullet with&#65279; Butterfly Wings" by The Smashing Pumpkins "My Friends" by Red Hot Chili Peppers "I'll Stick Around" by Foo Fighters "Black Hole Sun" by Soundgarden and "Basket Case" by Green Day. It's _still _funny to this day 
There's a pretty cool Fooly Cooly anime music video to it too lol. Watch it in the AMV, knock out two birds with one stone. It's better than the original music video, and it doesn't have the stupid intro weird al's has.
[video=youtube;u54QPM1N9i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u54QPM1N9i8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;fVWjThlEzts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVWjThlEzts[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Forgets the onions ... Classic.
> Whatchu talking bout cWillis? Weird Al is cooler than the other side of the pillow... shi--
> Check out "alternative polka". He does a bunch of 'alternative' (as it used to be called) music from 90's lol. He does "Loser" by Beck "Sex Type Thing" by Stone Temple Pilots "All I Wanna Do" by Sheryl Crow "Closer" by Nine Inch Nails "Bang and Blame" by R.E.M. "You Oughta Know" by Alanis Morissette "Bullet with&#65279; Butterfly Wings" by The Smashing Pumpkins "My Friends" by Red Hot Chili Peppers "I'll Stick Around" by Foo Fighters "Black Hole Sun" by Soundgarden and "Basket Case" by Green Day. It's _still _funny to this day
> There's a pretty cool Fooly Cooly anime music video to it too lol. Watch it in the AMV, knock out two birds with one stone. It's better than the original music video, and it doesn't have the stupid intro weird al's has.
> ...


Lol...




FLCL is actually one of the only animes I'll watch...
Hellsing is another  That shit is crazy


----------

